# Dragon Nutrition M1T Log for any one interested



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

This is my first attempt at a log and is for anyone interested in M1T. It may not give a true reflection of how good Dragon Nutrition M1T actually is as I am back loading the M1T into a test/tren cycle.

So for the last 10 weeks I have been running 800mg test along with 600mg tren ( first time on tren, LOVED IT). The M1T comes in 7.5mg capsules so I am going to run it at 15mgs a day split into 2 doses, one am and one pm.

Stats before test/tren

12st 8

12% BF

Stats now

13st 5

13%BF

On a side note my weight shot up to 13st 7 but for the last 3 weeks or so I have found it next to impossible to put on weight. Im guessing its the tren as I'm still getting stronger but I'm getting leaner.

My diet has been relatively clean but big. Im pretty anal about what I eat. 250-300g protein, 300g carbs 50g fats ( feel free to criticise this ) coming from eggs, oats, chicken, steak and brown rice. I eat 6 meals a day and aim for 3000-3500 calories. I don't drink alcohol on cycle and consume 3 litres of water a day.

Supplements: Milk Thistle, Cod Liver Oil, Multi Vit, Taurineand extra Vitamin C

I train 4 times a week with next to no cardio as I'm bulking. I train day on day off with a chest, back, leg etc split.

Anyway now that thats out of the way Il be taking my first capsule in the morning and updating this daily.

Hopefully someone out there is interested!!


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

If anyone else has used M1T i'd be interested in your experiences


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Im going to try and update this daily even if its just for myself to keep track.

First capsule at 8am and second capsule at 8pm.

Nothing exciting to report apart from I did get a headache approximately 30 mins after each dose. A litre of water seemed to help.

Leg day: Only going to record my compounds.

Squats 5 x 120

5 x 130

5 x 140

3 x 160


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

The M1T definitely gives you a headache 30mins or so after taking it but it is nothing intolerable, and doesnt last long


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Dont take on an empty stomach. Headaches are severe!


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds lovely so far!!


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

weight hasnt changed but day three and strength has went up. Take the capsules with food and you dont get a headache.

Back today

bor

80 X 5

90 X 5

100 X 5 ( only ever hit 3 before and it was a struggle! )

105 x 3

Deads

130 x 10

160 x 5

170 x 5

180 x 5

190 x 5 No increase but felt easy


----------



## dragonnutrition (Jun 22, 2011)

good luck with it!

i posted in another thread about a headache after taking a capsule.

i seemed to get a surge in bloodpressure followed by a slight headache.

so watch out for this anyone thinking of using any brand of m1t,its very strong stuff.


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

used hero supps for a 2 weeks cycle with cycle support as a kickstart to test e/test p cycle gained 11lb's pretty lean aswell wasnt the big bulker i expected it to be


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm subbed , just started a DN M1T thread in the PH section ready for the new year so will be interesting to see how you get on to


----------

